

IBM to buy French software company Ilog for $340 million - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/07/28/ibm-buy-ilog-340-million

======
jgrahamc
Hmm. Revenue for 2007 was $161.5m. So they are paying 2x revenue. Market cap
was $221m so they are paying 53% over market.

But the really amazing thing is their Net Income: $4.8m (2007), $6.6m (2006),
$6.7m (2005). So they are paying 71x net income.

------
kleevr
We're currently evaluating iLog at my work. Do you think under IBM ownership
they will still continue to support .Net?

